# Can you identify this Felt stem?



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

This stem would go perfectly with my bike, but I would like to source it inside the US. I can't find it on any of Felt's bikes or sites.

[Bi_King] 2012 FELT MTB 31.8x110mm Stem Black/Red | eBay


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

evensen007 said:


> This stem would go perfectly with my bike, but I would like to source it inside the US. I can't find it on any of Felt's bikes or sites.
> 
> [Bi_King] 2012 FELT MTB 31.8x110mm Stem Black/Red | eBay


The line of MTB in Europe is far greater than the models offered in the USA and many models are offered in additional colors.

That is stem from one of our MTB. 134g in 100mm length. A nice piece.

-SD


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's awesome. Would it be suitable for my 2011 F5 road bike? Looks like it would work fine, but wanted to make sure.


----------

